# 315



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Flyguy posted his 315 with the cars, here's mine.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Nice set, I also like the brown version of the 633.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> Nice set, I also like the brown version of the 633.


As a little guy, I had a 302 that pulled a 625, 640, 642, 633, 631 and a 630. I always loved that 633 along with the 625.. Heck, I loved them all,lol!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The 315 set looks great. Love the K5s.
flyernut, that's a lot of cars for a 302 You must have had a pulmor.
I need to work on some axles and wheels, I get a lot of drivers slipping.
Mainly because wheels are not rolling good enough. If you remove the
wheels from the trucks and clean and oil, makes a huge difference. I
got a lot of cars and they barely rolled. Cleaned and oiled and they
will roll away from you now.

I tried to buy a really nice Tuscan 633 last week. Sadly I lost. I wanted it.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> The 315 set looks great. Love the K5s.
> flyernut, that's a lot of cars for a 302 You must have had a pulmor.
> I need to work on some axles and wheels, I get a lot of drivers slipping.
> Mainly because wheels are not rolling good enough. If you remove the
> ...


That's the first thing I do when I get a car in, pull the wheels and do a general clean-up.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL. I seem to keep learning that lesson.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I always lubricate all axle ends on any car I get and the pivot part of the truck. Also the knuckle moving parts. Nice 315 set there flyernut. I too have and like the brown version of the 633. 

Kenny


----------



## Old feller (Mar 30, 2012)

Fwiw, regarding the rollability of train cars: I picked a few cars up awhile ago and at least one rolled very poorly. I did similar to what you fellows shared with cleaning and oiling, but then I thought how can I test rollability of my other cars and what standard to use? I grabbed some of my better cars, slanted a length of track and found the one that rolled the furthest. I now had a way to test and a standard to compare similar cars to.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

oldfeller said:


> Fwiw, regarding the rollability of train cars: I picked a few cars up awhile ago and at least one rolled very poorly. I did similar to what you fellows shared with cleaning and oiling, but then I thought how can I test rollability of my other cars and what standard to use? I grabbed some of my better cars, slanted a length of track and found the one that rolled the furthest. I now had a way to test and a standard to compare similar cars to.


Many companies use a similar type of quality control in preparing their products, such as liquids, oils, etc.


----------

